# Tough Night at the Short Track - *Pic Intensive*



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Charlie had a tough night at the short track and used his '55 sportsman as a pinball during the feature. He drowned his bad luck with his crew at the Lemon Tree Inn's motel bar after they towed back home, and today his crew picked the car up from local Chevy dealer's frame shop.










The team had a long day going over the battered car, bending back what Charlie had bent up, and replacing what they couldn't bend back the other way.










#####################################

:wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool 55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK, a few details . . . 

Body is a Dash AFX '55 (sorry Tom this is the one you donated to the Christmas exchange - lol)

The decals came from a feePay deal a few years ago -- they were complete crap compared to Pattos or any other home-spun decals, but I was able to scavenge enough from the mixed lot to come up with this look.

The rear wheels and tires came off an Action 1:64 scale dirt late model. The front wheels came from a *CASHCAR* diecast, and the front rubber came from another diecast. Another car donated it roll cage for the project.

I removed the head and tail lights like a short tracker, along with the gas filler cover. The chassis is a non-magnatraction AFX that is torquey as they get - this baby will light 'em up 3/4 of the way down my big track's straightaway :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some more detail pics --


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was gonna put LED head and tail lights on mine, but I was afraid with my goofy messed up hands it would end up looking kinda like that, only not intentionally!!! :tongue:

Looks great Doba!!! Great use of diecast for detail parts!! Nice little screamer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Doba did you use a hot soldering iron to make the damage??? An the crap decals come from cherrios43?? I know the ones I got from him where complete caca!!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I think you can straighten it out with your talents. Go ahead and make it new again.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

that is a nice touch...
looks similar to my real life rockcrawler lol....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Excellent work! Looks so real you can smell the race exhaust.................and with that hit on the front, some antifreeze.......................and maybe some beer and cigarettes.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Fantastic*

Excellent, thanks for sharing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Doba did you use a hot soldering iron to make the damage??? An the crap decals come from cherrios43?? I know the ones I got from him where complete caca!!


Actually I used an old spoon heated up with a small propane torch.:roll:

It might have been Cheerios43STP decals - it's been so long I forget. They were crap though - where the details weren't sharp they we drawn in with a pen - haha :freak:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That car is awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I hate it!!! But I love it!!! I hate wrecking a body, but I love how wrecked it looks. Best of both worlds, Fandamntastic :thumbsup::thumbsup: How'd I know Rich would like it??? A little Bond and a new bumper, she'll be as good as new. Great work...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Some day these Dash 55s will be rare...thanks to Doba*

Doba,

Love that 55 Chevy with the #54 decals and the damage work is Awesum!

I know Tom Stumpf will dig it when he finds this thread.

Bob...Boom, crash, bang em up...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

No problemo ... it's just minor cosmetic damage and fully race worthy. Heck, still has 4 fenders and all of the wheels and tires are still pointing in the same direction. If one of the front wheels were toed out at 20 degrees or so, and front fender peeled back over the door, well then I'd understand Charlie's chagrin. Charlie needs to suck it up and get his cheesy butt back in that race car, pronto!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

doba that is just way too cool. Charlie may need some anger management classes...LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

win43 said:


> doba that is just way too cool. Charlie may need some anger management classes...LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Makes you wonder what the other cars looked like...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Racing hard and dinging panels.. That is what it is all about..
Nice looking detail Doba. You can almost hear the panels bending.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

looks great


----------

